# Ariens choke & throttle dials



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

I’ve got 2 turn knobs for both the choke & throttle on my 2014 Platinum 24. Is that similar to other new Ariens models? They seem pretty mickey mouse to me - especially when they get covered with frozen snow.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Yup, what can ya do though. Of all the issues I've found with mine those seem to be working OK. Of course my orange blob goes back into the garage when I'm finished so the knobs seem to stay free.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

notes! i think they work ok but the grey throttle is a little hard to grab with the right hand when it starts! especially with winter gloves on.


----------



## ctswf (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah totally Micky mouse! and hard to handle with gloves.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I think they work better than they look like they should. When I first saw them, I thought they would be trouble, but so far they have worked flawlessly. My machine stays on an unheated covered patio, so there's no thawing out between uses and we got some of the worst of the "polar vortex" up here.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

FWIW: I used mine today, then let it sit outside for a few hours. Went to use it again, and thought the choke knob was stuck. Hard to turn and I couldn’t tell where 1/2 or full choke was. Now that it’s thawed out, those positions are obvious. On a positive note, the machine ate up and spit out the packed pile of snow/ice that the plow put in my driveway.


----------

